# GF new bike



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hi guys, remember I told u my gf got a brand new bike?? no? well... here it is: 
she got a merida matts tfs 500. its really sweet, good specs and its got a girly color wich is great cuz its for a girl. 
heres a pic I snatched of it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Girly colour my balls, I love that colour

Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah that bike is pretty sweet!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> hi guys, remember I told u my gf got a brand new bike?? no? well... here it is:
> she got a merida matts tfs 500. its really sweet, good specs and its got a girly color wich is great cuz its for a girl.
> heres a pic I snatched of it.


Very nice bike!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Smurf blue


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Girly colour my balls, I love that colour
> 
> Nice bike :thumbsup:


Because YOU'RE GHEY!!!










Tacu... te pusiste de a pechito.... :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont care, I like that colour, it would be the colour I would choose if I bought a Transition Dirtbag.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Trip, I'm just playing with Paintshop Pro, hope you don't mind...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't get it... where is wally?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice bike, I`ll take two! May as well- the guys from work already give me crap for riding a "girls bike". Obviously nobody has informed them that FS is for pansies and old people.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Seems your GF got a sweet bike!

Congrats to her! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Cool bike, Merida?

This is either going to be the best or worst investment ever on your GF. If she's not riding with you every weekend that bike is going to be on mercadolibre in a few months :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Cool bike, Merida?
> 
> This is either going to be the best or worst investment ever on your GF. If she's not riding with you every weekend that bike is going to be on mercadolibre in a few months :thumbsup:


yeah..actually because of that..I got my GF's hardrock WSD with less than 2 hours use for about 150 EUR less (out of the 450 EUR original price) on ebay... of course I upgraded several parts (more than what I paid for it)... and my GF doesn't ride that much... but I love having another bike to tinker with.. and I do have an awesome time when we go for a ride ocassionally... it is still worth it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Cool bike, Merida?
> 
> This is either going to be the best or worst investment ever on your GF. If she's not riding with you every weekend that bike is going to be on mercadolibre in a few months :thumbsup:


Yup... that's why I'm getting my wife a cheapo Alubike frame or something alike. She'll destoy it while learning to ride... if she ever does.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

well, the best thing is she bought it herself! :thumbsup: she used to ride a friends GT avalanche size 17" and I told her I could get her a new bike that fist her better, I swaped the fork, got a shorter stem, a girls specific saddle but she wouldnt let me buy her a new bike or frame. 
until one day she calls and says "hey! I bought a new bike!"  and she does ride quite often, she doesnt like to tag along with the guys because she fears she slows us down (wich I dont really mind). but with this bike, shes gonna be doing a lot more riding I guarantee! 

the color is baby blue, its not as girly as a purple or pink but it matches her women's specific camelback and women's specific helmet. 

tacu... this, along with the spandex pirates... well, lets just say it makes one wonder where your aiming your pitches at. como dice warp... te pusiste de pechito! jajajajajaa.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> well, the best thing is she bought it herself! :thumbsup: she used to ride a friends GT avalanche size 17" and I told her I could get her a new bike that fist her better, I swaped the fork, got a shorter stem, a girls specific saddle but she wouldnt let me buy her a new bike or frame.
> until one day she calls and says "hey! I bought a new bike!"  and she does ride quite often, she doesnt like to tag along with the guys because she fears she slows us down (wich I dont really mind). but with this bike, shes gonna be doing a lot more riding I guarantee!
> 
> the color is baby blue, its not as girly as a purple or pink but it matches her women's specific camelback and women's specific helmet.
> ...


That's even better :thumbsup:

the color looks great, my GF's is also blue..but more "purpleish"

My GF is also afraid of slowing us on group rides.. which I also deny..but you know they are  ....

Anyhow... I hope she enjoys that new ride a lot!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

triphop said:


> well, the best thing is she bought it herself! :thumbsup: she used to ride a friends GT avalanche size 17" and I told her I could get her a new bike that fist her better, I swaped the fork, got a shorter stem, a girls specific saddle but she wouldnt let me buy her a new bike or frame.
> until one day she calls and says "hey! I bought a new bike!"  and she does ride quite often, she doesnt like to tag along with the guys because she fears she slows us down (wich I dont really mind). but with this bike, shes gonna be doing a lot more riding I guarantee!
> 
> the color is baby blue, its not as girly as a purple or pink but it matches her women's specific camelback and women's specific helmet.
> ...


WTF, 545 is the lycra pirate pervert :nono: :nono: :nono:

Fyck you all, that colour rules


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Fyck you all, that colour rules


Fo' sho' ******! Dont chu say otherwise dawg, or I will send my gangstah homies to shoot yo momma


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I didn't get it... where is wally?


look closely... 

Actually, I used some contrasting filters and sharpened a bit the image. When the 2 pics were apart, it wasn't visible. To be honest, looking at them side by side it's not a day and night difference, but there are some subtle ones, chech the tires...

oh, and find Wally!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> look closely...
> 
> Actually, I used some contrasting filters and sharpened a bit the image. When the 2 pics were apart, it wasn't visible. To be honest, looking at them side by side it's not a day and night difference, but there are some subtle ones, chech the tires...
> 
> oh, and find Wally!


Hey, my monitor sucks big time... how can I calibrate it?

I know the color set-up and stuff, but seems not to be cutting it. :bluefrown:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hey, my monitor sucks big time... how can I calibrate it?
> 
> I know the color set-up and stuff, but seems not to be cutting it. :bluefrown:


Is it a laptop? I think there is not much to be done..... flatscreens are great for word and such, but I still think CRTs rule on image quality (although the newer screens are improving a lot).

Is it because of the pics, the changes are subtle. Check the frame, but it's not going to jump at you...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Is it a laptop? I think there is not much to be done..... flatscreens are great for word and such, but I still think CRTs rule on image quality (although the newer screens are improving a lot).
> 
> Is it because of the pics, the changes are subtle. Check the frame, but it's not going to jump at you...


It's a desktop... but it has a flat screen... it really sucks... both my laptops at job and home were MUCH better.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Girl specific camelback? What the hell is that? You didn`y buy it for her in the hygene department at Farmacia Guadalajara, did you?

I take it Merida is expensive? I don`t think we have them here and I really don`t know anything about them except they look nice in blue. I hope you guys have a lot of fun riding. I`ve taken my wife out a few times but she isn`t comfortable because she insists that she be able to put both her feet on the ground while she`s still sitting on the saddle. She`s comming back in two weeks and I want to find her a kids bike or cruiser that she can sit on that way.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Merida is a very nice brand... and has a sweet racing team too :thumbsup:

Gunn-Rita Dahle races with them for a start


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Merida is a very nice brand... and has a sweet racing team too :thumbsup:
> 
> Gunn-Rita Dahle races with them for a start


Yeah, I`ve seen that on the Manitou ads but I don`t follow racing, so the part about Gunn-Rita Dahle is kind of lost on me. Also, I see that R-7 forks are available in "Merida Green", which looks yellow to me. Aside from that, Merida is a mystery. I have the impression it`s a European make, don`t really know. Well, have fun Triphop- and careful with that cammelback!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, I`ve seen that on the Manitou ads but I don`t follow racing, so the part about Gunn-Rita Dahle is kind of lost on me. Also, I see that R-7 forks are available in "Merida Green", which looks yellow to me. Aside from that, Merida is a mystery. I have the impression it`s a European make, don`t really know. Well, have fun Triphop- and careful with that cammelback!


Meridia is a taiwanes bike manufacturer. Their one of the big ones along with Giant. I believe they own a big part of the pie of Specialized shares, and are a very good option. As far as I know, they are more into the XC part of the spectrum (I believe they don't have any AM/FR/DH rigs right now, although maybe they're working on a AM).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Meridia is a taiwanes bike manufacturer. Their one of the big ones along with Giant. I believe they own a big part of the pie of Specialized shares, and are a very good option. As far as I know, they are more into the XC part of the spectrum (I believe they don't have any AM/FR/DH rigs right now, although maybe they're working on a AM).


Yeah... You can go to the extent of saying that Merida OWNS Specialized and makes bikes for a lot of brands out there.

I may be wrong but I guess Merida is originally from Germany but moved operations to Taiwan (pretty much like Giant started being French and then moved to Taiwan).

However, Merida will not compete with Spesh directly and that's why they rather cover the markets where Specialized is not too strong, like Europe, Mexico and others.

You can honestly say that Merida's are as good as Specialized's. Arivas has/had one and it's a hell of a good bike. There are details like the cable stops that are plain sweet.

They have a terrific XC-Racing team with Rita Dahle, Hermida and others...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yeah... You can go to the extent of saying that Merida OWNS Specialized and makes bikes for a lot of brands out there.
> 
> I may be wrong but I guess Merida is originally from Germany but moved operations to Taiwan (pretty much like Giant started being French and then moved to Taiwan).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the Germany stuff... I believe I read that it is a Taiwanesse company. The name (Merida) is an oriental name that means something or other, or a combination of chinese names or so.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm not sure about the Germany stuff... I believe I read that it is a Taiwanesse company. The name (Merida) is an oriental name that means something or other, or a combination of chinese names or so.


Ok... you were right. The Company is Taiwanese...

Here's the whole poop.... http://www.merida.com/s0_global/main_control.php?group0=about&group1=history&group2=0&

My confusion comes from 1986... take a look.

Also, the frontpage of Merida is in English and German...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, I`ve seen that on the Manitou ads but I don`t follow racing, so the part about Gunn-Rita Dahle is kind of lost on me. Also, I see that R-7 forks are available in "Merida Green", which looks yellow to me. Aside from that, Merida is a mystery. I have the impression it`s a European make, don`t really know. Well, have fun Triphop- and careful with that cammelback!


Merida's bike are made in taiwan and offices are in Germany.... they are quite a big bike maker (they make bikes for other brands, including Specialized) and the are a minority stock holder in Specialized (on paper, in practice they have a very strong influence in Spec)

Some history on them http://www.merida.com/s0_global/main_control.php?group0=about&group1=history

Gunn Rita Dahle was World Champion in XC and Marathon in 2005...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ok... you were right. The Company is Taiwanese...
> 
> Here's the whole poop.... http://www.merida.com/s0_global/main_control.php?group0=about&group1=history&group2=0&
> 
> ...


Their sales offices, administration and racing team are in germany... the factories and logistics are in Taiwan...for obvious reasons ....

They do have AM models.... but most of them are comercialized under their centurion label in germany www.centurion.de , they use a similar shock position as the Epic but on a modified SP design with more travel, but keeping the low leverage design


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Girl specific camelback? What the hell is that? You didn`y buy it for her in the hygene department at Farmacia Guadalajara, did you?
> .


its gotta do something with the shoulder straps shape. 

















http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylepkey=15257&style_id=130%20CAMDM6&detailName=Camelbak%20Women's%20Dream%20'06&dept_id=2&deptName=Accessories&sub_id=171&subName=Hydration&lprice=36.98&hprice=36.98


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Is it a laptop? I think there is not much to be done..... flatscreens are great for word and such, but I still think CRTs rule on image quality (although the newer screens are improving a lot).
> 
> Is it because of the pics, the changes are subtle. Check the frame, but it's not going to jump at you...


the differences are more evident in the pavement. Look at the pavement patch behind the car.

I found wally!!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is my version. I improved the contrast and exposure and changed the temperature. The yellow/orange levels were skyrocketing 

I win


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Here is my version. I improved the contrast and exposure and changed the temperature. The yellow/orange levels were skyrocketing
> 
> I win


Nope. I win.
Improved the contras, exposure, temperature, magnetic irradiation and cosmic vibes levels. 
Plus, triphop now has a banana seat :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

haha I had almost the same seat in my Vagabundo 
Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That is the worst liquify I've ever seen


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> That is the worst liquify I've ever seen


Better  
(im a photoshop haxx0rz!!)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why did you use the "Cataratas" effect? You suck my man


----------

